# Lake Somerville



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Spending this weekend at Lake Somerville with the family. Great weather, fishing, grilling, swimming, relaxing. Good times. The kiddos have had a blast.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

What park is that Jeff?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

FishBone said:


> What park is that Jeff?


Birch Creek SP. Take hwy 36N to Somerville then take a left on FM 60. I highly recommend it for tents or RV's. Lots of shade and a nice clean campground.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Little guy had fun catching frogs lol. Saw lots of deer, rabbits, armadillo etc. Kiddo had a blast


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for sharing, am always looking for new places to go.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

we're headed out there tomorrow--should be fun!


----------

